# Innokin Products in SA (iSub V Coils)



## l0cal_User (20/3/17)

Hi all, sorry if this is an old question, I am new to this glorious world of vaping - and my searches for both innokin and isub have been fruitless in terms of the answer I am looking for.

I bought an innokin coolfire IV TC 100 from Vape Cartel (iSub-v tank), and so far so good - the only problem is that I cant seem to find a supplier of the coils (ideally Clapton) anywhere in Port Elizabeth (other than the odd guy who has one - just one, in stock).

Branching out to all of SA has also proved fruitless, with the exception of bid or buy.... which is basically people selling things they are going to import from china when you order anyway - defeating the point of finding a "deliver within 30 days" stockist.

So the question is, is there anywhere in SA that stocks these coils or did I just get duped into buying a great starter kit at a decent price without being told that I am about as likely to find coils as I am to find a bear on safari?


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Welcome to the forum @l0cal_User 

I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum for you, in which vendors are free to respond directly if they choose to.

Hope it helps and hope you find what you are looking for

Perhaps consider rewording the title to the actual coils you are looking for. It may improve your chances of success

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @l0cal_User
> 
> I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum for you, in which vendors are free to respond directly if they choose to.
> 
> ...


Hi Silver, thanks and will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (20/3/17)

Hi @l0cal_User

I have searched around and I can't see Innokin iSub coils in stock anywhere locally. I then checked if the tanks are compatible with any other coils (many tanks are compatible with coils from other brands) and unfortunately this also does not seem to be the case:  Reddit links are weird and will show as something like "loading Reddit submission" here. You have to open it in a new tab to reach it (here they are referring specifically to the Apex and G versions, but it seems to me as if they all use the same coils) - 

Your best option for now, as mentioned in the Reddit link above might be to dry burn and rewick your current coils. There is a link to a Youtube video on the Reddit page that explains this process very clearly and fortunately these seems to be some of the easiest stock coils around (at least as far as I have seen) to rewick. Very important, at the 04:19 mark the guy mentions that you should lower your wattage to dry burn; remember to do this. Also, I would personally remove the two very fine outer layers of the organic cotton (which he does not do in the video) before inserting. Apart from that, if you follow his instructions - you should probably be able to extend the life of your current coils quite a bit until you manage to locate new ones.

All the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## l0cal_User (20/3/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @l0cal_User
> 
> I have searched around and I can't see Innokin iSub coils in stock anywhere locally. I then checked if the tanks are compatible with any other coils (many tanks are compatible with coils from other brands) and unfortunately this also does not seem to be the case:  (here they are referring specifically to the Apex and G versions, but it seems to me as if they all use the same coils)
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you... it had not occurred to me that I could rewick a stock coil. I kept a burnt one to strip out of curiosity, so this really is perfect. (Should keep me going until I get the Gemini RBA).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (20/3/17)

l0cal_User said:


> Awesome, thank you... it had not occurred to me that I could rewick a stock coil. I kept a burnt one to strip out of curiosity, so this really is perfect. (Should keep me going until I get the Gemini RBA).


@l0cal_User

My apologies! After further 'research', it seems that they changed all the iSub coils to vertical - so most likely you have the vertical coils, which will be more difficult (although not impossible) to rewick and I could find no video tutorials on how to do it. Although I am no master builder or 'rewicker' by any stretch of the imagination myself, I could have tried to figure it out if I had the coils, but alas I don't. Perhaps you could start a subthread in "Ask Vape Veteran" or a similar thread to find out if anyone who has experience with the tank could assist you there? Sorry once again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l0cal_User (20/3/17)

Not a problem at all, one way or another I was going to open that coil up - if i come right with it, i may post a step by step for anyone else in the same boat  

Thanks for the effort you put into finding an answer though, much appreciated.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

